# HDMI SPLITTER to use other TV for Cable.



## BozoJimmy17 (Apr 26, 2015)

HDMI SPLITTER to use other TV for Cable.

I have a 7.1 Yamaha RX-V675 receiver. (Connected to Main TV) ZONE 1
I have TWO 46" Samsung TV's. (Main room, new Samsung UN46H5302, and a Samsung UN46A750 in Master Bedroom)
I also have Time-Warner cable. I want to have two displays from the main TV source.
Do I need Powered, or passive? Just need one input, two outputs.
The newer TV I think does support HDCP, but not the older one, so does it matter that I get one that is not HDCP compliant? 

The Main TV is connected to my Time-Warner Cable box in Living Room. (Main, w/Surround) 
My Sony BDP-350. Blu-Ray is also connected to this A/V receiver.

So instead of running soon to be antiquated coaxial cable, I thought I could try this.....

.....Buy a HDMI splitter, one input, two outputs. The splitter I've seen ate the passive 6.00 ones from monoprice, it has a male,attached to two females, but some boxes I've seen only had three ports..one IN, and two OUT. In this case, I would buy a short male-male HDMI to run from the Splitter's HDMI IN, and into the yamaha's HDMI IN, and attach the other OUTPUTS 1,2, in the other older TV, and the other, into the 50' cable to my older TV. 

(1) MAIN TV - Time-Warner HDMI Cable.
(2) MASTER BEDROOM - 50' Redmere HDMI into the second input.

I went to Monoprice, and first saw this:
#2522 Video/Audio Splitter ~
Then I read a review where this 2522 did not work for someone, so the Monoprice person suggested the one listed below.
PID #8150 ~
BUT....BOTH these cables, "DOES NOT SUPPORT HDCP PASS THROUGH, and therefore, IS NOT recommended for use in Home Theater Systems."

Can anyone please tell me, if you know for sure, if I need a powered, or non-powered HDMI Splitter, and does it have to be HDMI compliant?
I'm also running about 50', so the best GA., 22?

Thank You for any suggestions.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

HDCP is required for cable boxes. 
Some HDMI splitters will also generate their own keys so both displays can play at the same time. Otherwise you'll only be able to use one TV at a time. 

We use Atlon almost exclusively because they work and rarely fail.


----------



## iamwalter (Sep 3, 2015)

I have been using this Orei HD-102 splitter for for the last 8 months! Works perfect for me. You'll get it on amazon.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

The solution is one we use quite alot in this scenario - The IO Gear HD Wireless kit... 2 HDMI inputs - 1 Wired output + 1 wireless output ... 
As with most setups I use the HDMI Output of the AV Receiver as the INPUT 1 if the IO Gear .... TV 1 gets an HDMI cable > TV 2 (ususally at the far end of the game room or in another room) gets the 1080P wireless signal ... Works like a champ ....

http://www.amazon.com/IOGEAR-GW3DHDKIT-Wireless-Digital-Channel/dp/B00630WKGI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1441291843&sr=8-1&keywords=io+gear+hd+wireless


----------

